
Independent Inida - Harmony_vante
https://medium.com/@ananyadhoundiyal4558/aatmanirbhar-bharat-through-one-india-prosperous-india-c7d8254dbd83
======
vffhfhf
Looks like some nationalistic bull-crap.

Diversity only does not lead to success or innovation.

Diversity lead to the same problem as with LINUX Distro.

